# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  صور لمنطقة  برقش التابعه لبلدة جديتا

## معاذ ملحم

اذا حابين تزورها احكولي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكله ما فيه حد حابب يزور المناطق الخلابه

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]صور جميلة بس المنطقة هاي وين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

هاي المنطقه قريبه جدا من قريه جديتا والتابعه الى لواء الكورة

اذا بدك معلومات تفصيليه عنها احكيلي

لانه هاي المنطقه حلوه كتير  

وقريه جديتا هي قريتي اصلا يعني حافظها بصم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلو كثير وشكرا الك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلم يا عمار  

عيونك الحلوين

----------


## saousana

[align=center]بصراحة جمال رائع 
بيشبه مناطق دبين عنا في جرش 
مشكور [/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عيونك الحلوة يا سوسن 


منطقه برقش و جبال قريه جديتا  وجبال عجلون  هي اصلا سلسله جبليه واحده

----------


## العالي عالي

منطقة برقش من المناطق الرائعة والجميلة 

مشكور عىل الصور

----------


## diyaomari

كثير حلوين ومشكور .......................

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تسلمووووووووووووو 

انتوا الاحلى شباب

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا معاذ برقش كثير بحبها وكل سنة بزورها
يسلمو على الصور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كثير حلو يا معاذ 


طيب السنه بدك تيجيها ولا شو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شباب 

منطقه برقش تقع بالقرب من بلدة جديتا 

مو متل ما بحكي بعض الشباب انها بالقرب من عجلون 

شو رأيكم نطلع هيك يوم عليها  ونكون كلياتنا مع بعض

----------


## زهره التوليب

كتير حلو
بس المشكله المناطق السياحيه عنا حلوه كتير من بعيد ولما تقرب ما بتلاقي مكان نظيف تقعد بامان الله فيه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انتي يا زهرة تعالي وشوفي المناطق شو نظيفه وحلوه 

في منطقه حلوة وبتيجي على جبل 


انا كل ما اروح لبرقش بقعد بهديك المنطقة لانها نظيفه وحلوه 

واذا ما لقيتي منطقة نظيفه وحلوه 

انا بقعدكم بأرضنا اللي هناك

----------


## جسر الحياة

شكرا إلك يا معاذ على الصور 
وأنا من الأشخاص إلي زاروا برقش وتمتعوا بالمناظر الحلوه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلموووووووووووو يا Scorpio

جد كيف المنطقه حلوه 

وبتجنن 

وما احلا القعده فيها بالمساء

----------


## جسر الحياة

والله من أجمل مناطق الأردن حيويه وجمال

----------


## coconut

مناظر حلوة يسلمو معاذ ملحم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوريييييييييين شباب على الرد

فعلا انها منطقه بتجنن وحلوه من الاخر

----------


## غير مسجل

والله يا معاذ صورك فتحت علي جروح
3 سنين متغرب عن جديتا والوادي وبرقش
محمود ابو الزغاريت (ربابعه)-كندا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا اخ محمود وعلى ما اظن اني اتذكرك 

اخ محمود انا حاب اتعرف عليك اكثر 

و انا حابب ادعوك بالتسجيل في المنتدى

----------


## ajluni top

جديتا حلوه وبرقش كمان

انا زرت جديتا الصيفيه الماضيه ورحت عالوادي وشفت الطاحونه

والي صاحب فيها من الربابعه

انت ساكن فيها يا معاذ؟

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا والله يا اخ عجلوني انا من جديتا لاكن سكان مدينه اربد 

و يا اخ عجلوني انا حابب اتعرف عليك  اذا ما عندك مانع ...

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_لا والله يا اخ عجلوني انا من جديتا لاكن سكان مدينه اربد 

و يا اخ عجلوني انا حابب اتعرف عليك اذا ما عندك مانع ...
_


 الي الشرف والله

انا ايميلي موجود بالملف الشخصي
تقدر تضيفني
والله يحييك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:SnipeR (62):

----------

